

Ask HN: Help me find a domain for my weekend project? (fitness related) - Donito

Hi,<p>Two days ago, as I was wondering for the n-th time why I don't go to the gym as often as I wished, I stumbled upon an article providing 16 tips (http://zenhabits.net/get-off-your-butt-16-ways-to-get-motivated-when-youre-in-a-slump) to get motivated and reach those type of goals.<p>Based on that read, I decided to create a service which provides you with most of the tips. It's a "virtual coach" that emails (spam?) me every few hours asking whether or not you worked out yet. If you did, write a simple log of my workout. If not, you'll get another email a bit later in the day to remind you again. Along with every email comes a new motivational quote. Finally, every time I post my workout, it becomes publicly available to my facebook friends also using the service. Similarly, I can see when my friends keep their promises.<p>Now that the site is "almost" ready with the most basic set of features I wanted, it's time to come up with a name for it. But I can't think of anything satisfying which is not already registred. Any suggestions?<p>Also, if you'd like to check out the service (in development), here it is: http://stormy-shelf-5900.herokuapp.com/ - Remember, it's still under development and very rough (started 2 days ago). Any feedback about the site is welcome too. Thanks!
======
moystard
I would go for Workout Instructor (domains are available expect .com). Using a
dash they are all available. It seems that your service is quite rigid and
spammy, and instructor is the word that comes to my mind when I think of those
adjectives.

[http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?domain=www.workoutinstructor&...](http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?domain=www.workoutinstructor&search=SEARCH&ajax_enabled=true)
[http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?domain=www.workout-
instructor...](http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?domain=www.workout-
instructor&search=SEARCH&ajax_enabled=true)

~~~
Donito
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
Donito
Went for <http://www.eFitBuddy.com/>

------
svedlin
fitnize dot [...]

~~~
Donito
Thanks for the suggestion

